# Smokey update



## crmolson (Mar 25, 2013)

For all of those who were giving me help and support THANKYOU!!! Smokey had a 11 pound mass attached to her spleen and we removed it Monday. He removed only the portion of the spleen it was attached to and the preliminary is it was a benign mass. NO problems on any other organs and lungs and heart were strong and clean. After a slow recovery from the surgery itself (3 days), Smokey is feeling TOO good for now. She wants to play and run around and has to be kept in walking mode. Our main concern at this time is blood clots and I have her on a Chinese herb that is used Stop bleeding, dispel stasis and reduce pain & swelling. As soon as I started that I took her of the Rimadyl which like alot of drugs have not so good side effects. As I said so far so good. She is not vomiting, she is active again and she has the old Smokey sparkle again and OH yeah back to pre-protecting MOM. Back on her raw food diet again which she let me know (by stealinf another dogs second drumstick) she was ready!!!

Candy


----------

